# Joyce'a, Goriot'a - odmiana nazwisk



## Virtuose

Czy ktoś z Was zna reguły dotyczące zapisu odmiany nazwisk obcojęzycznych w języku polskim? Będę wdzięczny za wskazówki i komentarze.

Wg mojej wiedzy użycie apostrofu jest wskazane w przypadku istnienia końcowej litery, która jest niema, np.:
_Opublikowano listy autorstwa Jamesa _*Joyce'a *(wym. [dżojs], "e" jest nieme, więc końcówkę dopełniacza "-a" oddzielamy od nazwiska apostrofem).

Problem polega na tym, że istnieją nazwiska, które widuję zapisane niezgodnie z tą regułą, np.:
_Widziałem najstarszy film z Billem *Cosby'm*_ (osobiście uważam, że należało by napisać "Cosbym" - "y" _ jest wymawiane).

Natomiast stąpanie po najbardziej kruchym to odmiana nazwisk francuskich i włoskich...!!!

Z nudów przeczytałem "Ojca *Goriot'a*" pióra Balzaca (Ojciec Goriot-wym fr. [gor'jo] - czy zatem należy pozostawić nieodmienione? A może, jak czyni większość osób, zapisać "Goriota" i tak też wymawiać? Czy też zapisywać purystycznie "Goriot'a" wymawiając [gorjota] lub [gor'jo], przy czym to drugie jest dla mnie nonsensem...?)_


----------



## fragile1

Zasada jest prosta i zgodna z tym, co napisales, choc jest jeszcze kilka zasad odnosnie nazwisk:
http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629617

i imion obcych:
http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629610 

_Dobra zasada jest unikanie odmiany nazwisk._


----------



## scarlett_wilk

Najważniejsza w odmienianiu nazwisk niesłowiańskich jest ich wymowa. Jeżeli nie wiadomo jak wymówić nazwisko pochodzenia obcego nie można go będzie poprawnie odmienić według standardów polskiej fleksji.



Virtuose said:


> Wg mojej wiedzy użycie apostrofu jest wskazane w przypadku istnienia końcowej litery, która jest niema, np.:
> Opublikowano listy autorstwa Jamesa Joyce'a (wym. [dżojs], "e" jest nieme, więc końcówkę dopełniacza "-a" oddzielamy od nazwiska apostrofem).



Apostrof stosujemy przy odmianie nazwisk, które kończą się na:
1) samogłoskę niewymawialną np.: Whit*e*,
2) spółgłoskę niewymawialną np.: Beaumarchai*s*,
3) samogłoskę+spółgłoskę niewymawialną np.: Descart*es*.

Przykład z *Joyce'em*
M. Joyce, D./B. Joyce'a, C. Joyce'owi, N. Joyce'em, Msc. Joysie



Virtuose said:


> Problem polega na tym, że istnieją nazwiska, które widuję zapisane niezgodnie z tą regułą, np.:
> Widziałem najstarszy film z Billem Cosby'm (osobiście uważam, że należało by napisać "Cosbym" - "y" _ jest wymawiane)._


_

W przypadku nazwisk zakończonych na y również stosuje się apostrof. Nie jest ważne na jaką literę się nazwisko kończy, tylko na jaką głoskę.

Przykład z Cosby'm:

M. Cosb*y*    wym. /kozb*i*/   -   *y* wymawiane jest jak */i/*
N. Cosb*y'*m    wym. /kozb*i*m/
Jednak:
N. Cosb*y*m /   wym. /kozb*y*m/ - *y* wymawiane jest jak */y/*

Nieodmienne nazwiska to takie, które kończą się na *-ois* (Dubois),* -oix* (Delacroix), *-au* (Manau), *-aux* (Bordeaux), *-eau* (Lebeau), *-u+niemaspółgłoska* (Camus) oraz *akcentowane -o* (Hugo).

Nazwiska *Goriot* /gorio/ z zasady się nie odmienia jednak wydaje mi się, że odmiana jest możliwa:
M. Goriot, D./B. Goriota, C. Goriotowi, N. Goriotem, Msc. Goriocie_


----------



## ryba

fragile1 said:


> Zasada jest prosta i zgodna z tym, co napisales, choc jest jeszcze kilka zasad odnosnie nazwisk:
> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629617
> 
> i imion obcych:
> http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629610
> 
> _Dobra zasada jest unikanie odmiany nazwisk._



Dzięki za linki, zgadzam się ze wszystkim oprócz ostatniego zdania. Polski jest językiem fleksyjnym i nieodmienianie nazwisk brzmi wyjątkowo sztucznie, chociaż jest coraz częściej spotykane.

Poza tym, w większości przypadków odmiana jest obowiązkowa, np.:

" Jaka jest Twoja ulubiona książka?


_Ulysses_ Joyce'a. 
_Ulysses_ Joyce. 
_Ulysses_ Jamesa Joyce'a. 
_Ulysses_ Jamesa Joyce. " (sounds weird)
Rekomendowałbym je, poza przykładami przytoczonymi przez Scarlett Wilk, tylko w tych nielicznych sytuacjach, gdy używa się nazwiska w wołaczu i tylko w przypadku nazwisk, które odmienione brzmią wyjątkowo głupio lub śmiesznie (chyba że celem jest właśnie osiągnięcie efektu komicznego ).

W przypadku niektórych nazwisk zakończonych spółgłoską gdy są użyte razem z imieniem, przyznaję, brzmi mi lepiej nazwisko nieodmienione, ale nie umiem wyjaśnić dlaczego (?):

Kogo?

_de Gaulle'a_
_Charles'a de Gaulle'a_ (odmienione),
_Prata
Goriota_

*ale*

_Guillaume'a de Prat _(_wymowa: _/prat/).
_Jeana-Joachima Goriot_ (_wymowa:_ /gorio/)
_ojca Goriot_

W tych przypadkach odmiana zarówno imienia jak i nazwiska brzmiałaby mi przesadnie, uzgodnienie imion wydaje się wystarczać, a w ostatnim przykładzie (_ojca Goriot_), czytając/słysząc "_ojca Goriota_" zrozumiałbym raczej jako 'Goriot's father'.


----------



## kknd

Hmmm... czy aby nie:


ryba said:


> _Guillaume'a de Prat _(_wymowa: _/prat/).
> _Jeana-Joachima Goriot_ (_wymowa:_ /gorio/)




O ile się nie mylę _Goriot_ należy wymawiać /gorio/, lecz w dopełniaczu, oprócz pozostawienia _Goriot_ (z tą samą wymową) dopuszczalne jest _Goriota_ wymawiane /goriota/; można tak chyba uczynić z dość szeroką klasą tego typu imion i nazwisk.


----------



## ryba

Hahah, dziękuję bardzo za poprawkę, kknd, chwilowo mi się musiał mózg wyłączyć. 



kknd said:


> O ile się nie mylę _Goriot_ należy wymawiać /gorio/, lecz w dopełniaczu, oprócz pozostawienia _Goriot_ (z tą samą wymową) dopuszczalne jest _Goriota_ wymawiane /goriota/; można tak chyba uczynić z dość szeroką klasą tego typu imion i nazwisk.



Na pewno można, ja prawie zawsze to robię i użytkownikom języka polskiego spoza kraju też to polecam (choć pewnie trudniej), ale zauważ, że częściej się uzgadnia nazwisko jak się je mówi samo, bez imienia, a jak jest poprzedzone imieniem (imionami), częściej się nie uzgadnia (chociaż można).


----------



## Thomas1

Scarlet kilka pytań do tego co napisałaś:





scarlett_wilk said:


> Najważniejsza w odmienianiu nazwisk niesłowiańskich jest ich wymowa. Jeżeli nie wiadomo jak wymówić nazwisko pochodzenia obcego nie można go będzie poprawnie odmienić według standardów polskiej fleksji.
> 
> 
> 
> Apostrof stosujemy przy odmianie nazwisk, które kończą się na:
> 1) samogłoskę niewymawialną np.: Whit*e*,
> 2) spółgłoskę niewymawialną np.: Beaumarchai*s*,


Beaumarchai*s 
*Wczoraj czytałem Beaumarchai*s'a.*
Czy s nadal pozostaje nieme [bomarszea] czy udźwięczni się i powiemy [bomarszeza]?
Pytanie zadane na podstawie błędnego założenia, wyjaśnienia poniżej w poście Jordiego. Dziękuję bardzo. 


> 3) samogłoskę+spółgłoskę niewymawialną np.: Descart*es*.


Rozumiem, że chodzi o przykład, ale w tym konkretnym przypadku mamy odpowiednik: Kartezjusz.


----------



## Virtuose

Thomas1 said:


> Wczoraj czytałem Beaumarchai*s'a.*
> Czy s nadal pozostaje nieme [bomarszea] czy udźwięczni się i powiemy [bomarszeza]?


 
Mam podobną wątpliwość!

Jeżeli używam cytatu z "_Ojca Goriota" _(co do pisowni nie ma już wątpliwości po przeanalizowaniu cytowanych w dyskusji źródeł), to jak powinienem to wymówić? [ojca *gorjo*] czy [ojca *gorjota*]?

Wg mnie wymowa "[ojca gorjo]" brzmi bardziej naturalnie i osobiście taką właśnie wybieram! Jednocześnie nie mam jednak wątpliwości, że dla osób, które nie znają języka francuskiego, może ona wydać się dziwna i mniej przystępna niż "[ojca gorjota]". 

Czy mylne jest twierdzenie, że tę drugą wersję ("spolszczoną") można uznać za poprawną???

P.S.
Zatem, Thomas, wczoraj czytałem [bomarsze]...


----------



## .Jordi.

Thomas1 said:


> Scarlet kilka pytań do tego co napisałaś:
> Beaumarchai*s
> *Wczoraj czytałem Beaumarchai*s'a.*
> Czy s nadal pozostaje nieme [bomarszea] czy udźwięczni się i powiemy [bomarszeza]?


Pytania nie były do mnie, ale mam nadzieję, że nie będziesz miał za złe, jeśli to ja odpowiem.

Jak sam piszesz, wymowa jest [Bomarše], dlatego końcówki powinniśmy uwzgadniać z tą wersją, a nie z wersją pisaną, toteż odmiana będzie przymiotnikowa (tak jak w wypadku nazwiska Linde): _Czytałem Beaumarchais'go_. Zawsze można też w razie wątpliwości zajrzeć do słownika, akurat Beaumarchais się tam znajduje.

Ojca Goriota też tam znajdziemy i jak widać, w jego wypadku mamy do wyboru jedynie odmianę zgodną z polską wymową albo pozostawienie nazwiska nieodmiennego.

Raz jeszcze, jak to już uczyniła Fragile, polecam ten link, w którym znajdują się naprawdę wszystkie (a na pewno ich większość) reguły dotyczące odmiany obcych i polskich nazwisk i chyba nie ma zbytniego sensu wymyślanie ich od początku...


----------

